# Oki 5800 - Dura Cotton Help!!!



## artvanderlay (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey! I recently bought an OKI 5800 and Dura Cotton HT Transfer Paper, however, the paper gets mangled and stuck everytime I use it. I have been advised to use Medium Paper Weight Settings.

Anyone had any luck with these two? Or any ideas or advice?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jporrell (May 6, 2007)

Are you using the mpt tray with the rear exit?


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I use the 5500. I run 5-10 blank sheets of standard paper through the printer before I start prining Duracotton. For me, the default settings work better than the recommended glossy settings.

MP Tray
Standard Settings
5-10 Blank pages
Out the back

I have had paper jamb multiple times using the glossy and transparency settings, but have not had a problem using the standard settings.

Everyone's fuser is slightly different (Running in a range of heat). It can take some testing to get it down. Once you do, you may have to change it another day as your printer ages.


----------



## simonb (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi . If you can clarify something for me. You said in this post that the you have to feed 5-10 sheets before the duracotton. IF, I am doing single or different patterns. say three different prints on one run do I have to set up the printer so that 5-10 sheets have to run through the printer before printing the duracotton? This is not very time efficient and if I am setting up machines for a company with employees I need to find a different printer??


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

simonb said:


> Hi . If you can clarify something for me. You said in this post that the you have to feed 5-10 sheets before the duracotton. IF, I am doing single or different patterns. say three different prints on one run do I have to set up the printer so that 5-10 sheets have to run through the printer before printing the duracotton? This is not very time efficient and if I am setting up machines for a company with employees I need to find a different printer??


Simon, you only need to run some blank sheets through the printer to warm up the fuser to operating temperature. Once it's hot everything should work fine. If the printer is not used for some time or powers down you might need to warm it again with blank sheets. Hope this helps.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi i have an OKI 5600 and these r my settings I also use Duracotton and find it fine 
Size A4
Source Multitray Weight Heavy
Finishing mode Standard

I put up window word (or any letter printing u use) do a . and print 6/7pages as normal,then got to my design and print off max 6 sheets at a time,i find 6 is ok any more and the OKI gets to hot it needs a sec or 2 to cool down ,that way i get no paper jams.(and i have had plenty in the past  )
hope this helps


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 5800 and use the Heavy Setting MPT with pass through out the back. I always run 6 sheets of blanks to warm up the fuser, if I don't I'm in trouble, but this works very well for me. Thanks for the tip about the max # to run through, I typically only run one or two designs through at a time. I haven't done any "bulk" type work yet.


----------



## simonb (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi. I have finally gotten things ready and have a computer and everything. I am now finding the Duracotton HT gets stuck in the Printer every time and gets stuck to the fuser. I have bought the oki 3400n and when I called the okidata company they told me that OKI does not support Duracotton !!. 

Does anyone have suggestions. I will contact my rep tommorow. I am feeding the tray in front and collecting it in rear tray.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I have never had that problem with Duracotton and i am sorry u r haveing such problems  ok you can try some things,1. do you get your printer working on blank paper to warm it up 1st?
2. hate to ask but r u putting it in the right way up =shiny side on top? 3.check your settings on the printer.lastly do u have a none oily printer(its a powder) if not u r useing the wrong paper.sorry i do not know the 3400n.hope this helps if not sorry


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder if the fuser is getting to hot? So if the fuser is too hot, I wonder if you need to lower your paper weight setting by one. Someone correct me if I am wrong but if the paper is thick and you set it to a heavier setting it gets hotter to fuse the media? If so, back off to medium (I use heavy on my 5800). And here is another possibility. I did finally encounter a problem with the DC paper getting rolled into the fuser, I had just cut down some 11 x 17s and the ends were quite curled I was in a hurry and didn't notice and that curled paper went right into the fuser, no idea if this is your issue, but now I flatten and uncurl the edges of my DC paper before feeding it. Other laser transfer papers that I use do NOT curl, it seems to be a behavior of DC. Hope this helps!


----------



## simonb (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey. Thanks for the response. Here is the issue as I see it. 
The paper I bought I opened up from the plastic and left it in a damp basement for two months. You can't really see that it is damp but you can tell when the hot rollers go over the paper and curl it up inside of it. 

Now I am struggling with the old press which struggles to stay at 40 degrees. I guess I like learning the hard way. 
- the paper seems to leave a fuzzy effect on the printed area, even after things get hot enough. 

I don't know, except that I am not pleased with anything right now.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Simon can not emphasize enough to store paper in protective plastic bags. Humidity affects all paper. Test your printer setting at plain paper. If it goes through, test the transfer on some scrap material. Repeat until you find the best setting that will run your paper and transfer correctly to a shirt. Oki does not support any transfer material. As for the press try raising the temp a little above 400F to maintain a temperature average around 400F. If all of this does not work, you might try imageclip. It does not have polymer to melt in the fuser, but is a two step process. Hope this helps


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

hi guys, ive read that you run 5/6 blank papers to get the printer to the right temp, how do i do that? does it mean that i print any document on blank paper with the required settings? 

its my first time owning a laser printer


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

fadzuli said:


> hi guys, ive read that you run 5/6 blank papers to get the printer to the right temp, how do i do that? does it mean that i print any document on blank paper with the required settings?
> 
> its my first time owning a laser printer


Create a file in notepad, wordpad or word. Place a space character or any single character then carriage return in the file. Save it for future use. Use the file to print 5-8 pages or however many pages you need to heat up the fuser.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to run 5 blanks through and found it unnecessary for DC and for Image Clip. I haven't warmed up the fuser like that in 6 months... It could be other factors that determine whether or not it is needed and you can always reuse the blank sheets, I just wanted to share how it has worked for me personally Good luck! You will have alot of fun with it


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks again for the help luis and TM!


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I have an OKI 5600 and used to run 5/6 sheets through just printing a . but I think I may have been having probs with it jamming etc because the printer was new ( if that makes sence) as since i have been using it more I have had no problems with it,I keep my paper in a draw in the plastic bags it come in and keep them nice and flat as they some time have a tendecy to curl slightly my setting are reading from top to bottom,
Multy Tray
Heavy
Standard
make sure it goes shiny side up  hope this helps ,but the main thing is don't dispare


----------

